# Big buttons



## Rltkmkc (Aug 17, 2014)

This is the first year I've ran a winch lift on my atv plow. The switch that came with the winch isn't in my opinion made for a gloved hand. So this summer I intent on exchanging it for something a little more glove friendly. Does anyone have anyone have any suggestions? As an optional thing it would be really nice if the switch was lighted. Thanks Rodger


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

If hardwiring a new switch is an option, that's probably your best bet.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what brand of winch are you running?

Pic of what your setup is?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have one on these and it works great. gonna be hard to find now though
https://www.denniskirk.com/winch-rocker-switch.p513192.prd/513192.sku










also have used the warn mini rocker as well and its been good.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Skys the limit if your willing to rewire the switch yourself, then you can pretty much retro fit any dpdt switch you can find to make work.

I would suggest getting grip and thumb warmer installed and go with lighter gloves. Unless it's below zero, I either use jersey gloves or some thin cut resistant gloves I use in the shed to work on stuff...they work that well. When it's cold cold, I only upgrade to my winter mechanics gloves, haven't had a need to even try wearing my big winter gloves and we've had some serious below zero air temps this winter when dinking around with the atv/plow.


----------



## Rltkmkc (Aug 17, 2014)

My winch was a free hand me down warn 1500. Looking at Warn's current line the switches seem nicer but still have guards around them. I'm thinking one without the guard would be better. Any suggestion are appreciated. Thanks Rodger


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

This is essentially what the Super winch comes with switch wise, I have the terra 3500lb on mine and the switch is almost identical to this. I ordered a 3000lb winch for the back, just a regular steel cable unit vs the rope I have up front, and that switch is like the one I'm linking..but it has "wings" on each side of the switch. Great for my set up with a front/rear winch switch side by side, I can tell by feel without looking which one I'm using.

http://www.amazon.com/KFI-Products-...d=1425428425&sr=8-2&keywords=atv+winch+switch

Otherwise just goto Amazon and search ATV winch switch and there's many kinds on there


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

ive never had a problem with gloves and the warn switches and i use
heavy gloves. after you use the switches a few times it becomes
second nature to know what to do.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

irv;2035516 said:


> ive never had a problem with gloves and the warn switches and i use
> heavy gloves. after you use the switches a few times it becomes
> second nature to know what to do.


Same here, no problems.


----------

